# Dirt skirt



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Have had a problem with crud blowing up the back of the m/h getting the camera dirty etc so I fitted one of these http://www.motorhomesmudflaps.com/index.php?categoryID=86 
We have just come back from a 450 mile round trip to Suffolk and can report that the new dirt skirt certainly worked well and that only a small amount of salty crud found its way up the back of the m/h, well pleased with the product and the friendly company that supplied it, very promptly I should add and no fuss to fit as well.  
Chris


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link - I've always wondered where I'd get one of those from



Codfinger said:


> Have had a problem with crud blowing up the back of the m/h getting the camera dirty etc so I fitted one of these http://www.motorhomesmudflaps.com/index.php?categoryID=86
> We have just come back from a 450 mile round trip to Suffolk and can report that the new dirt skirt certainly worked well and that only a small amount of salty crud found its way up the back of the m/h, well pleased with the product and the friendly company that supplied it, very promptly I should add and no fuss to fit as well.
> Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*dirt skirt*

No problem I found the add in the back of the MMM mag.
Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Had one on the back of our last 4 MHs (same one) and it has done over 140,000 miles over the years, a great bit of kit.

Bob


----------

